# Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung



## Special-Agent-J (10. Februar 2011)

*Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung*

hi hab ein testserver "gemietet" auf den ich nur per ssh komme und auf dem nativ nur ne konsole installiert ist?
kennt jemand ein gutes tutorial wie man ein grafischen remotezugriff bekommt oder kann mir das jemand erklären?(evtl. hilfe per skype oder so) 

außerdem hab ich in dem zusammenhang gelesen, das es relativ "einfach" möglich sein soll ein programm auf den server laufen zu haben und aber auf dem netbook die ausgabe zu haben, kennt sich da wer aus?

google spuckt nix hilfreiches, höchstens bruchstücke aus, die ich nicht schaffe zusammenzusetzen, aus

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## m-o-m-o (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung*

Da. 

Wenn du aber hauptsächlich mit einer GUI administrieren möchtest, wäre VNC womöglich die bessere Lösung, da sie schneller ist.


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung*



Special-Agent-J schrieb:


> hi hab ein testserver "gemietet" auf den ich nur per ssh komme und auf dem nativ nur ne konsole installiert ist?


Es ist nicht „nur eine Konsole“, sondern eine mächtige Shell. (Nicht zu vergleichen mit diesem CMD-Ranz unter Windows.) Wenn du deinen Server ernsthaft benutzen möchtest, benutze die Shell. (Ich würde fast sogar so weit gehen, dass das für jeden Computer gilt.)


----------



## iRaptor (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung*

Linux Server machen nur in der Shell Spaß.
Man lernt eigentlich sehr schnell damit umzugehen.

Lg


----------



## Jared566 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung*

Muss meinen vorrednern zustimmen. Benutz die shell, oder lass es  Wenn du Prgramme leicht ausführen willst, dann schreib dir nen kleines Script  ist garnicht so schwer. 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Falk (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung*

Eine grafische Oberfläche hat aber allgemein einen gewaltigen Vorteil: man kann mehrere Shell-Fenster darauf laufen lassen. Dafür muss aber keine grafische Oberfläche auf dem Server laufen. 

Ansonsten: FreeNX


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung*

@Falk: Das geht auch mit Screen. Man kann sogar auch ohne Xserver eine Maus benutzen.


----------



## iRaptor (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> @Falk: Das geht auch mit Screen. Man kann sogar auch ohne Xserver eine Maus benutzen.



/sign


----------



## bingo88 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung*

Das beste an screen: Man kann die Shell mit Strg + D in den Hintergrund legen und sich dann aus der SSH-Sitzung ausloggen. Das in der screen-Shell gestartete Programm läuft aber weiter und man kann später mit screen -R das Programm wieder in den Vordergund holen


----------



## rebel4life (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Linux fernzugriff grafisch und/oder x11 programmausführung*

Ein X-Server ist ein zu großes Sicherheitsrisiko und vor allem ist es einfach zu viel - per ssh log ich mich auch unterwegs schnell mit dem Handy oder Laptop über UMTS ein, mit einem X-Server wäre das nahezu unmöglich, denn für den bräuchte ich mindestens zusätzlich noch einen SSH Tunnel, denn eine Root Zugriff per unverschlüsseltem z.B. VNC ist fahrlässig, zudem gibt es für die "Fernwiedergabe" bessere Programma als das überwiegend propritäre VNC (die meisten Clients/Server sind nicht frei). 

Screen ist ein sehr praktisches Programm, ich nutz es eigentlich täglich, denn so kann man immer schnell zwischen z.B. IRC und Editor wechseln ohne eine weitere SSH Sitzung aufbauen zu müssen.


----------

